# worth it.



## BigSissy (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree, the DD saves time and money. I got one for my CT22 and one for my shop vac. Mounting on the CT22 was very easy, but I'm still trying to figure out the best to mount it on my shop vac. Would love to see a pic of your ratchet strap.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## studiousmatt (Mar 24, 2009)

I picked one up the other day. it is actually really amazing. a simple design that works. the only suggestion that I have would be to not mount in on your shop vac unless you are sure that it wont tip with the added weight on the side. mine tends to tip really badly with the system atached to the body of the shop vac, so I am gong to mount it on a crap piece of ply with some casters attached so I can roll it as a unit.


----------



## andy1000 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've read about them tipping. Mine is strapped to a moderately big rigid shopvac, and the bottom of the 5 gal bucket actually rests on the floor, so thats probably why it doesnt fall over-but i can still roll it. (I cant drag it around by the vac hose any more though, since it is attached to the DD)
I really put it to the test by vacuuming out my fireplace ash…it graded a solid B-there was no significant ash in the shopvac, but there was enough to put a fine coating on the filter, and to coat the hoses. I also dumped the DD bucket right after, so i didnt determine if more ash would transfer through-probably not, after it had a layer of sawdust on top of it-i dont think i will do it again, or i will use a dedicated minivac for the fireplace.


----------



## jcsterling (Aug 1, 2008)

fantastic collection of slabs you have…Oh yeah, thanks for the review.


----------



## allenworb (Jul 1, 2009)

Where did you get the slabs?


----------



## andy1000 (Oct 20, 2009)

I get my slabs from Bob, and other sawmills. (I used to say I got them from trees.) Need a slab or 2 or 10? they are fun and pretty easy to get looking good. check out NaturalEdgeAsheville.com for slabs.

I had a thought on strapping the DD bucket onto the Shopvac. Styrofoam (1.5-2") would work well, as the 'hourglass' shaped spacers between the 2 cylinders, ie dd bucket and shopvac container.
ONIENDA GUYS-HOW ABOUT SENDING ALONG SOME HOURGLASS SHAPED PIECES OF STYROFOAM (AND A RACHET STRAP)?.


----------



## andy1000 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have a pic of the strapped DD. can't get it posted. Can you copy and paste on this website? sorry, newbie.


----------



## andy1000 (Oct 20, 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.com/aglatstetin/AWOODWORKING#5400317738537545090.
Picture of DD strapped to Shopvac (I think…).


----------

